# hot tub weight/transportation



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting a 2nd hand hot tub. Never had one, don't know how to go about transporting it. 

I have a pickup truck, can they be loaded by two guys on the side?

Otherwise I'll have to rent a trailer for the day, no biggie. 

So how heavy are these things empty?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

They can weigh up to 400lb or more empty
I had no problem moving one with a friend
I had a low trailer to put it on
But possible to lift it up into a pickup
3-4 guys would be much easier


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

for empty tub it should weight in anywhere from 300 to 700 Lbs depending on the size and what equiment it have in there.

But once you set up the hot tub make sure you follow the electrical code this is very crictal to follow it for safey issues.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah your going to need more then your truck to get your hot tub... when i got mine it took 5 guys to carry it to my snowmobile trailer and 6 to get it on my deck... unless you have a two person tub your going to need a trailer.. and like stated make sure your wire it up proper ..... one thing i did notice though with it being on a deck.. the air blower which sucks air from inside the unit in the winter turns cool after about 30 minutes of running course winters here are normally 5-10 below


----------

